# "Old Hereford" Passed Today



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sad to report.....the link below is from last October.

Regards, Mike

http://www.iowafarmertoday.com/news/livestock/legacy--year-old-hereford-witnesses-ag-history/article_bdca636e-8650-11e6-b03c-db593835c506.html


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That is cool. My uncle had cow that he kept way longer than I would have thought he should have. She always had a good calf every year; I don't know really how old she was, I don't think he even knows. I think she may have been someones 4H project. He used to take her to the fair for the kids to ride; they called her Cow Cow. He finally did sell her two years ago, of course he sold all of his cows; and then got back in last year. I thought he as going to retire, but no he is still going at the young age to 79.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Longevity is definitely a Hereford trait. Although Dad and Grandpa had a registered Holstein that was certified 25 years old. 6 sets of twins and a heifer every calf she ever had. Dad can't remember her registered name, but her adoptive name was "The Switch Bitch" cuz dad said she would smack you in the face with her tail every day you put the milker on.... She's buried in the pasture between two trees so she has shade. There's a little marker my uncle made out of ash tree stating she's there.


----------



## JCattSS (Nov 12, 2016)

My Grandfather had a Longhorn steer that had to be at least 20. Not sure how old he was when they brought him home from an auction in the early 80's, but Elroys arrival gave my Grandpas place the name "Lonely Longhorn Ranch". Over the years he bought and sold many more cattle but that was how it started. Interestingly Elroy passed the day after Grandpa in 1998. All the cattle were then sold except one longhorn steer so it was back being the Lonely Longhorn Ranch again.


----------

